# MD Superstrong Hybrid (2009 Model)



## GB72 (Feb 24, 2009)

Following on from my review of the 2009 Superstrong Square driver (it is still a revelation and a firm favourite even after the honeymoon period) I have now added a 3i (18 degree) hybrid to the bag. 

This has been a gap that I have had trouble filling, having tried various hybrids, fybrids and 5 woods to try and fill that gap between my 4 iron and my faithful 3 wood. With this in mind I went to Nevada Bob's to try a few options (bad I know but no pro near me stocks them so I had to go somewhere). I went on the launch monitor with a couple of high end hybrids, the MD hybrid and an equivalent MD 5 wood. The high end hybrids performed well but I can honestly say they were no better in quality or feel than the MDs. So, with that in mind I could not justify the extra cost and put them to one side. The performance of the MD hybrid and 5 wood were similar with the 5 wood offering a little extra length (just over 200 yards for me) whilst the hybrid offered a bit more height for a softer landing and some more consistent striking. What I did notice, however, was that the yardages that both were giving were up there with the distances that my 3 wood was travelling. I put that down to the usual over generous monitor but was happy enough to part with my money and buy the hybrid as felt it would give more options on the course. 

Managed to get out on the course twice over the last few days and the performance was superb. The monitor was not lying this was travelling similar distances to my 3 wood with more consistency and accuracy. 

Looks wise, the comments about the driver remain true for this, head looks superb, the orange/yellow shaft and grip are acquired tastes. 

Overall though, i could not have asked for more. The only down side is that I may need to find a 3 wood that goes a bit further and I expect that I will be looking no further than the MD range.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2009)

Another good review. I'm glad the MD range is working out. I've seen their 3 woods recently (a guy I played with had one) and they do go a mile when you hit them.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2009)

The hybrid got a good write up in GM this month didn't it? I had a couple of the Blackhawk hybrids when they first came out and they were really good to use.

Just shows that you don't need a big name to produce quality kit.

Here's to the 3 wood GB!


----------



## fade_away (Feb 25, 2009)

Excellent review.
I have also moved to the 2009 MD Square driver and am loving it.  Much longer than my FTI and just as forgiving.
I also tried the 3 wood at the time and really liked it but am waiting for the square 3 wood to come in before making my decision.  Not sure where you are based but East Herts golf club (in Hertfordshire obviously) stock MD stuff and they have a grass range to give them a go on.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am based in Rutland where we do not have much of anything. Local pro only stocks Ping, Titleist and Cleveland whilst the other pro I use opted for Benross over MD. As such, no choice but to buy at NB


----------



## vig (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been looking for a hybrid for some time.
I love my 3 iron and wouldn't swap it but wanted something I could use off the tee in windy conditions (my course does get a bit)
Last Wednesday I spoke with my pro who has just started stocking the MD gear.  I fancied the 15*, he recommended i try the 18*.
I tried the 15* (LOL).  He taped the face up and I hit 10 balls from the range mat.  I only needed to hit 10.
WOW!!!  I have hit a few hybrids in my quest and liked TonyN's Titleist, which was the leading contender until I tried the MD.
The strike was pure, it stayed fairly low, and it was long.
I paid my Â£65 (not sure what they retail at but I wasn't asking questions)
Result, it kept me in play on Friday when, for the last few weeks, confidence was at it's lowest since I started playing again.

The Yellow shaft is a little distracting at first and, as has been siad, the grip is gaudy too but they are only minor negartives.

I would recommend one to anyone looking for a budget, or for that matter, any price hybrid.

Incidentally when I spoke with the pro on my return for 9 holes on wednesday.  He asked how i'd got on and said that although the shaft was regular, I had probably found a shaft that suited me.  Not specifically the make but the actual shaft.
He said that most people try a club, like it, then want one still in the wrapping.  I took the actual club i used, in fact he couldn't prise my fingers off it.
He said that there was so much difference between each individual shaft that the club people generally end up with, doesn't perform the same as the one they tried.

Taking all this into consideration.  Try a few of the same club and get "the one" you tried and liked.

I think that there are big times ahead for MD


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 25, 2009)

As everyone knows I'm after new sticks, not really thought Fairway woods/Hybrid yet, but I did read the article in the current GM and thought I might have a look at these as they seem good value for money.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 26, 2009)

Certainly for the first time since I started playing I am tempted to swap all of my clubs to one brand due to the quality experienced to date. Already have a driver and hybrid and have an MD Norman Drew wedge in the bag and suspect a change of 3 wood may not be far away. 

If am now tempted to try the irons as well as suspect, even on second hand value, I could almost do a direct swap for my Burner Plus irons.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 26, 2009)

I had a couple of Cobalt MD wedges and I have never ever owned wedges since that spinned so much. I remember punching in a 52 wedge from about 60 yards out and spun it 6 feet back up a slope!!!

Incredible and great value equipment by MD and it just shows you what profit Ping, TM, Yonex, etc are making!


----------

